# Financing for new business equipment



## jaimielyn (Jul 4, 2011)

Can anyone tell me any advice on where I could possibly get equipment and material financing for a new business? I don't have GREAT credit but not the WORST credit either. The local banks around here will not finance because of my credit score. Its around 640. Any help will be appreciated!! Thanks


----------



## rnjgraphics (Mar 23, 2010)

I almost used Beacon funding once. They seemed pretty good, it was a long time ago. They also have a good site for second hand equiment, if that is of interest Welcome to Equip-Used.com


----------



## jaimielyn (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks I will check that out! Is there a reason you didn't end up going with beacon funding?


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Jaimie, this thread might help

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/business-finance/t55925.html


Best of luck to you


----------



## jaimielyn (Jul 4, 2011)

AJ I can always count on you!! : )


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Just trying to help... I know how it is


----------



## jaimielyn (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh, I appreciate ALL your help!! I didn't realize how much info there is out there and options!! Thanks alot!


----------



## rnjgraphics (Mar 23, 2010)

jaimielyn said:


> Thanks I will check that out! Is there a reason you didn't end up going with beacon funding?


I don't remember that well, it was a long time ago. I think we had just sold our house so we had a little cash, and the bank showed me a way to put the money in a fund and then borrow against it. I was 8 months pregnant with our 3rd son and thought I was going to start an embroidery business!! I have discovered I am crazy!!

I remeber them being helpful and nice and patient with all my questions. I don't remember if I felt the interest was too high, or any of the important stuff. Sorry not to be more help.


----------



## tbmabrey (Jan 29, 2011)

I used timepayment corp. I'm a broker with them too. If you need any help leasing or financing equipment let me know and I can help you out


----------



## chrisgayle (Jul 19, 2011)

Entrepreneurship is the act of being an entrepreneur, which can be defined as "one who undertakes innovations, finance and business acumen in an effort to transform innovations into economic goods". This may result in new organizations or may be part of revitalizing mature organizations in response to a perceived opportunity. Entrepreneurial activities are substantially different depending on the type of organization and creativity involved.


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

tbmabrey said:


> I used timepayment corp. I'm a broker with them too. If you need any help leasing or financing equipment let me know and I can help you out


Hi are you still at this company. I'm looking for some help on financing a heat press and vinyl cutter.


----------



## TeeBug (Sep 27, 2011)

you can try to gain funds from peer lending (such as from lendingclub dot com, or something similar). In short, you apply for an unsecured 3yr loan and the community funds it.


----------

